# Enduring 3 epics in 2011



## mtn_man2 (Sep 29, 2006)

Have you ever thought about doing three of the most insane bike races in one year? Well, Jay Petervary has and will be doing them beginning on February 27. He will begin the No Idle Tour (www.noidletour.org) by racing 1,100 miles from Anchorage to Nome, AK during the Iditabike race. Then, in June he will be racing 3,000 miles solo in Race Across America (RAAM). And if that didn’t seem like enough for one year he will attempt a solo time trail of the 2,745 mile Great Divide Route in the fall. He isn’t just doing this because he can. He’s doing this to raise awareness of bicycle commuting, not idling and environmental stewardship. Raising funds and awareness for the Willie Neal Environmental Awareness Fund is a big part of the No Idle Tour. Jay will be challenging himself to complete each event with the hope of being first across the finish line.

Follow his adventures on Facebook and Twitter. We need individuals like you to help spread the word and be a part of this great challenge. You can follow Jay’s racing on Twitter with daily updates during each event. 

Stop Idling. Start Pedaling.


----------

